# Por parte de mi tía me gustaría...



## Katiematerialgirl

Necesito traducir un mensaje de bienvenida a catalan, es para la boda de mi tia...

Me gustaria decir:

"Por parte de mi tia me gustaria decir bienvendido a sus amigos catalanes. Gracias a ustedes quienes viajais desde tan lejos para estar en este dia tan especial."

Podrias ayudarme?!


----------



## Jaime Bien

Puedes decir: "De part de la meva tia, m'agradaria donar la benvinguda als seus amics catalans. Els dono les gràcies per haver vingut des de tan lluny en un dia tan especial".

O también: "M'agradaria donar la benvinguda als amics catalans de la meva tia. Els dono...".


----------



## Lalaith N

Yo pondría "tieta" en vez de "tia". No sé si la palabra "tia" existe en catalán, pero me suena muy coloquial y poco adecuada para la situación. ;-)


----------



## Jaime Bien

Iba a poner "tieta", porque es la palabra que suelo oír y utilizar, pero se me ocurrió mirarlo en el DIEC y resulta que no existe (solo existe tia). Pero sí, estoy de acuerdo en que resultaría más familiar utilizar "tieta".


----------



## Elxenc

Jo pense tot el contrari. Que la paraula tieta es mes localista i familiar, encara que la useu molts del Principat. A una part del domini lingüístic diríem : De part ma tia...; (perquè n'és un familiar proper, usaríem el possessiu senzill)


----------



## ACQM

Tia es la paraula original en català, tieta és el diminutiu i la forma familiar, tot i que a Catalunya, se sol usar pràcticament sempre. Pots fer servir "tieta" perquè és un diminutiu vàlid (que com qualsevol diminutiu no surt al diccionari) i d'ús molt extès. Tu tries.

Sobre els possesius senzills, sí que els fem servir amb els familiars, però això sí que em sona molt informal, a mí.


----------



## AlbertJB

_Tieta_ és col·loquial i s'usa molt a Barcelona, a comarques diem la meva _tia_ tranquil·lament per referir-nos a la família, i _tia_ en col·loquial com en castellà per referir-nos a una noia qualsevol.


----------



## Katiematerialgirl

Muchas gracias!

Una pregunta, necesito decir 'per estar' antes de 'en un dia'? 

Por ejemplo 'Els dono les gracies per haver vingut des de tan lluny *per estar *en un dia tan espcial'

O solo '...des de tan lluny en un dia especial'?


----------



## ACQM

"estar" suena castellano.

"des de tan lluny en un dia tan especial" está bien y creo que se entiende y no da lugar a dudas. 

Si quieres un verbo, "ser": "...des de tan lluny per ser-hi en un día tan especial".


----------

